# Dog biscuit recipes?



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hello SM family,
I was wondering if anyone has any home made dog biscuit/treat recipes they can share. I searched the site and only came up with one, a pumpkin based one which sounded pretty good and I am going to try, but I would like to try others. I have searched the internet and tried a peanut butter and cheese recipe that the pups liked. I use buckwheat or quinoa flour instead of wheat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd like to write down some recipes too!


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

sounds like a winner!!! post them please


----------



## Aliza (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello............

We love to pamper our pooches, and giving dogs the occasional treat or doggy biscuit is a way to show our love in a way Fido or Fifi understands. Dog treats are also useful training tools. A pocket full of dog treats can be used while training a dog to heel, sit, stay, or any other such command.The dog treat recipes in this section are divided into several categories so that you can find what you want more easily (although one dog's "biscuit" is another dog's "cookie").


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Aw shucks, no recipes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that Erin had a recipe in Hunter's Blog. Check that out. It should be in the archives.


----------

